# aquatic soil



## bullitt (Jan 31, 2008)

has anyone ever tried aquatic soil from lowes?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have it in 10 tanks. I Love it. My plants love it too. And its so inexpensive.


----------



## bullitt (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks.i am going to buy some for a first layer and cap it with eco .


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

What happens when you want to change your aquascape? I wonder that every time I hear someone is going to use soil then "cap" it with sand or whatever they choose.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Aquatic soil from Lowes is Schultz Aquatic Planting Soil: "This soil is 100% Fuller's Earth, a natural mineral that has been kiln fired to create ceramic granules." It is very similar to Red SMS or Profile; not a true soil or topsoil product.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> What happens when you want to change your aquascape? I wonder that every time I hear someone is going to use soil then "cap" it with sand or whatever they choose.


I have soil capped by Eco Complete and when I change things around I just move very slowly to avoid stirring things up unduly. I've moved Nuphar japonica and a large sword with massive root systems as well as pulling and replanting stems and completely changing the layout. If the top layer is thin in an area from moving things around I just add a little more of the Eco Complete to that spot (I always have some in reserve).


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> I have soil capped by Eco Complete and when I change things around I just move very slowly to avoid stirring things up unduly. I've moved Nuphar japonica and a large sword with massive root systems as well as pulling and replanting stems and completely changing the layout. If the top layer is thin in an area from moving things around I just add a little more of the Eco Complete to that spot (I always have some in reserve).


I was gonna say, just being careful would be the way to go. I get my tank cloudt when I rescape and im using ADA AS II!!!


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

i have aquasoil in my tank and works great, its to light to hold down plants so you need to mix it with another rock substrate or ecocomplete, flourish etc. it is 7.00 at homedepot for a 10b bag, it will fill a 30gallon 3" tall. i love its natural color and it cheap cheap cheap! one bag of aqua and one bag of ecocomplete fills a 55 gallon nicely,alot cheapier than just flourish!


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha, I think I overbought it then  I have 3 bags of SAPS and waiting for the ecocomplete  I thought I'd need 50 lbs substrate for my 55g...  I'll see, I won't open the third bag only if I need it.
Should I mix them together, or layer the SAPS underneath the eco?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I actually use this stuff mixed with cheap walmart pea gravel. The plants grow really quickly. I think I am going to use the shultz soil for my 55 gal and try your idea of mixing it with eco-complete.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

bad part of aquasoil from lowes is that it lowers your ph over time and makes water hard. i had a phof 6.8 for years and added some to a tank and after 3 months had 6.2 and did water changes with no sucess or ever raising it. i took it all out and went eco and blk rock all the way. ph stays at 6.8 and water not hard like it was.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I set up a ten gallon tank with 80% Schultz Aquatic Soil, 10% fluorite regular, and 10% seeded gravel. It was setup in July 2007 and water parameters were tested monthly with no significant changes in the water parameters. The only time that GH levels spiked was when I dosed calcium sulphate and magnesium with every water change, but as soon as I stopped doing this the GH leveled off. I only had one KH spike which I have no explanation for and it was not seen on subsequent tests. You can see the monthly test logs at: http://azdhan.googlepages.com/thelostworld

The tank did not hold up well after 5 months, but did it as well(with respect to plant growth and no algae issues) as would be expected for any tank for those 5 months. I don't believe that this had anything to do with Schultz Aquatic soil and believe it had more to do with a combination of too high lighting, suboptimal c02 levels, and bad fish food which caused numerous fish deaths. Based on testing monthly water parameters, I believe Schultz Aquatic Soil manufacturer claims that it is inert and does not effect water parameters.


----------

